# Cheapest noise gate/supressor I can get away with?



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 6, 2010)

I just need a cheapo noise noise got for my B rig.

It consists of a 1980 Marshall JMP, Fulltone OCD, MXR Carbon Copy, TU-2 and a Crybaby.

I wanna buy a cheapo one just to see how much it colours my tone/how well it works.

Behringer?


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 6, 2010)

hush pedal


----------



## FireInside (Oct 6, 2010)

Get a boss NS2 on ebay they work great.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 6, 2010)

I know both of those are great, but they're not cheap. They're not expensive, but not cheap.

The Behringer is about £20, it's not true bypass, but then neither is the Boss. And it's got a plastic housing (which I believe is the reason it's cheap), but I'm not bothered about that.


----------



## petereanima (Oct 6, 2010)

You wont find a true bypass, not-suond-coloring unit in that range. Our former bassist used the Harley Benton (Thomanns own brand) thing, and while it wouldnt have worked for me (as i'm much too picky, and didnt even want to use the NS-2), it worked rpetty well for him. I was a bit of a bitch to adjust, but as its for your B-rig i think you could live with it!

Stay away from the Behringer!


----------



## Inazone (Oct 6, 2010)

A used Hush or NS-2 will be better than any of the really cheap brand-new equivalents. In fact, you might be able to find one of the old 1/2- or 1/3-space Hush rack units for dirt cheap, which would still fit on a pedalboard.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 6, 2010)

$50 for a used NS-2, make it happen


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 6, 2010)

Translate that into £GBP and you'll realise his problem.

In every thread, in every forum, on every subject all across the world there's always a yank suggesting something that's completely unattainable or impossible for a Brit to do in this piece of shit country 

"Why you asking about gear? GO A/B THOSE TWO PRODUCTS IN ONE OF THOSE FUCK-OFF HUGE TOYS R US STYLE STORES FOR MUSICIANS WE HAVE!!!!!" Yeah, they don't exist here.  We have to travel 80miles across farm track to an old shed with an old Hughs & Kettner plugged into the side of a cow.

It seems retarded that he doesn't wanna fork out for a used pedal but it's understandable when our prices are stupid. not to mention us Brits don't tend to let things go too easily, and we like to squeeze every penny we can out of selling something on. Second hand gear here is still expensive, so when he says cheap, he means next-to-nothing.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd assume that the Behringer is an NS-2 clone, so give it a shot.


----------



## groph (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd go with the NS-2, they're not even that bad.


----------



## Soubi7string (Oct 6, 2010)

Not a noise suppressor but check into a modtone stutterkill killswitch.it's a true bypass and a tap killswitch so two in one I suppose
Got mine for 91$ at gc


----------



## Inazone (Oct 6, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> Not a noise suppressor but check into a modtone stutterkill killswitch.it's a true bypass and a tap killswitch so two in one I suppose
> Got mine for 91$ at gc



They don't have GC there, though.

Mattayus is right, of course. That being the case, either tracking down a good pedal used or buying a cheap (possibly crap) pedal new is about all you can hope for.

There used to be an all-plastic Hush pedal that was really cheap as I recall. I had one years ago, but forget what happened to it. Black plastic case, footswitch and one knob. There was also the Boss NF-1 (noise filter?) that unfortunately wasn't very good. 

What about brands like Arion and Artec? They must make something.


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 6, 2010)

I Like My MxR smart gate.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

I say go for the Behringer. It's an NS-2 clone and from what I've seen functions just about as good. It feels like it's a cheap toy thanks to it's cheap pots, knobs, and housing, but it will work. 

Not to mention if it does die, Behringer is really good about replacing products.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 6, 2010)

Just a thought... if you have a soldering iron and a box of sheetmetal, you could do this:







Looking at the schematic, I don't see any expensive JFETs, just a lousy 741, which you can probably get in a dual package fairly cheap.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 6, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Translate that into £GBP and you'll realise his problem.
> 
> In every thread, in every forum, on every subject all across the world there's always a yank suggesting something that's completely unattainable or impossible for a Brit to do in this piece of shit country
> 
> ...



theres 1 on ebay I see from a quick scan of the search results (26 total) for 70GBP shipped internationally...I would guess if he doesn't have to ship internationally the shipping charge should be less

don't know anything about the behringer one, but I guess he could try that; a used one would be cheaper than the boss


----------



## thraxil (Oct 6, 2010)

I picked up one of those Behringer noise gates on a whim (because of the price). It's definitely trying to be an NS-2, but it fails miserably. I've tried X config and every other way to set it up and I can't get it to ever do anything but *add* a ton of noise to my rig while sucking all the tone out. Do not recommend.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 6, 2010)

7slinger said:


> theres 1 on ebay I see from a quick scan of the search results (26 total) for 70GBP shipped internationally...I would guess if he doesn't have to ship internationally the shipping charge should be less
> 
> don't know anything about the behringer one, but I guess he could try that; a used one would be cheaper than the boss



£70 isn't cheap dude, not by the standards the OP is looking for anyway. Also, I was just talking generally, not just about your comment by the way man! It's just hard to depict what it's like across cultures sometimes, even if they are becoming increasingly similar.

To put it another way, then: The ISP Decimator is like, what, $140 roughly new? Here it's about £160. The exchange rate right now is putting £160 at $245. See what I mean? Disgusting.


----------



## smucarolina (Oct 6, 2010)

considering all your nice gear i have no idea why you would get something cheap...


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 6, 2010)

You can find Boss NS-2 for like 30 bucks around here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> You can find Boss NS-2 for like 30 bucks around here.



Look at the OP's location.


----------



## Bruiser (Oct 6, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look at the OP's location.


I assumed Boss was a popular and large enough company to be available overseas too, but I don't know, I was throwing it out there. I wouldn't get anything Behringer, regardless of reviews and what it clones, I've never been satisfied with any kind of Behringer product.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> I assumed Boss was a popular and large enough company to be available overseas too, but I don't know, I was throwing it out there. I wouldn't get anything Behringer, regardless of reviews and what it clones, I've never been satisfied with any kind of Behringer product.



They're available over there, but are far more expensive, even when used. Us in the USA tend to forget how babied we are with gear prices compared to the rest of the world.


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 6, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> £70 isn't cheap dude, not by the standards the OP is looking for anyway. Also, I was just talking generally, not just about your comment by the way man! It's just hard to depict what it's like across cultures sometimes, even if they are becoming increasingly similar.
> 
> To put it another way, then: The ISP Decimator is like, what, $140 roughly new? Here it's about £160. The exchange rate right now is putting £160 at $245. See what I mean? Disgusting.



I would agree that 70gbp is not what I would call cheap, but it would still be my recommendation.


----------



## rectifryer (Oct 6, 2010)

245$ could pay for tuition from a local community college to teach you how to read schematics and solder. Then you could build your own damn pedals because that is robbery for 20$ worth of parts _IF_ bought at retail. 

The guitar effects industry, fuck'em. People get rich off designs that noone owns.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 7, 2010)

I think the behringer is the way to go herb.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm.

I'm torn now. I've never had a problem with using cheap stuff. Hell, I use a Behringer digi delay with my Mark IV because it sounds better than the MXR Carbon Copy I have *with that amp*. With my Marshall JMP, I use the Carbon Copy.

So I have no problem with cheap stuff when it sounds decent. 

I may give the Behringer a go, I'll try to find somewhere where I can have a 14 day "try out" bit or something, otherwise I'll find a used Smartgate or NS-2 or something.

EDIT - I had a Rocktron Hush pedal, the blue one, and sold it a while back...could do with that again


----------



## petereanima (Oct 7, 2010)

Thomann - 30 days tryout and moneyback. 

And i'd take the Harley Benton over the Behringer any time! The HB goes for 25,- (EUR) new and beats the B already due to the solid housing and build-quality. 

There is also a cheap one from Artec (about 40,- to 50,- EUR new), but i have no experience with that.


----------



## Herb Dorklift (Oct 7, 2010)

Hmm. Might try that Harley Benton, but I wouldn't be returning it. It's cost more to ship it back to Germany than the pedal is worth!


----------



## Ishan (Oct 7, 2010)

I have an Artec Wah and it's really good, maybe you should try their gate.


----------



## smucarolina (Oct 7, 2010)

I just got a Rocktron Hush Pro rack unit for $64 on eBay. They go for $250 new. Just watch around the web for good deals.


----------



## Andromalia (Oct 7, 2010)

I love it how half the people don't read the topic before replying...


----------

